# Anyone got a list of audaxes in Notts and Lincs?



## marinyork (16 Dec 2008)

Anyone help out? 2009 approaches. I have a list of peaks audaxes on a website provided by noodley in another thread. I wondered whether there was a list (yes I've looked on audax uk and it seems overly complicated) for Nottinghamshire and Lincolnshire type areas? The perm ones and the beginner ones at 100km.

Ta. Damn, wrong forum, can someone move this ?


----------



## Landslide (16 Dec 2008)

Not a definitive list by any means, but I've enjoyed the following in the vicinity (dates for 2009):

*Hopey New Year*, Jan 3rd (leaves Bradwell in the Hope (duh) Valley, then Hathersage - Bakewell - Ashbourne (assuming the route's the same as last year), a bit hilly, and the weather plays a big part at that time of year)

*Rutland and Beyond*, Feb 8th (from Leicester, round Rutland Water and back, rolling hills, nowt too steep)

*Birdwell Wheelers 100k*, Mar 8th (just south of Barnsley, out to Thorne)

There's also some organised by Alfreton CTC (though I've not ridden any of these).


----------



## marinyork (16 Dec 2008)

Ta. Some of the Alfreton ones look all right actually. Might even do the proper one and not the perm. I did find some midlands one as part of a "mesh" on audax uk.


----------



## P.H (17 Dec 2008)

Those around Derby get put on the CTC Derby website, though it's due for updating
http://www.derbyctc.org.uk/audax.html
Most of the 2008 rides are on in 09, though there's some different dates.


----------



## vernon (17 Dec 2008)

marinyork said:


> Anyone help out? 2009 approaches. I have a list of peaks audaxes on a website provided by noodley in another thread. I wondered whether there was a list (yes I've looked on audax uk and it seems overly complicated) for Nottinghamshire and Lincolnshire type areas? The perm ones and the beginner ones at 100km.
> 
> Ta. Damn, wrong forum, can someone move this ?



Go to the Audax UK web site and have a look at the calender (click on calendar) of events. Click on f+ and next years events are listed. Pick what you want from the list. There will be updates as times passes so look at the updates link too.

It really isn't rocket science to get to the events list. Two clicks and you are at the info that you want.


----------



## Soltydog (18 Dec 2008)

The Hull CTC do an audax ride, or a few actually 100km upwards, which normally starts from Humber Bridge car park, so it's just outside lincs. The website is http://www.hullctc.org.uk/ but it's not got next years rides on yet


----------



## marinyork (18 Dec 2008)

P.H said:


> Those around Derby get put on the CTC Derby website, though it's due for updating
> http://www.derbyctc.org.uk/audax.html
> Most of the 2008 rides are on in 09, though there's some different dates.



Ta. Alfreton ones on there too .



vernon said:


> Go to the Audax UK web site and have a look at the calender (click on calendar) of events. Click on f+ and next years events are listed. Pick what you want from the list. There will be updates as times passes so look at the updates link too.
> 
> It really isn't rocket science to get to the events list. Two clicks and you are at the info that you want.



I already did that before posting. The site contains a lot of info and is poorly laid out for a beginner having a look, I'm sure it's fine for someone having done them for many years and familiar with a lot of the routes. It is not much asking for localised sub lists laid out in a different manner like for the peaks ones I think. To audax UK it is apparently rocket science having a quicker way of getting the information I want . 



Soltydog said:


> The Hull CTC do an audax ride, or a few actually 100km upwards, which normally starts from Humber Bridge car park, so it's just outside lincs. The website is http://www.hullctc.org.uk/ but it's not got next years rides on yet



Ta. Hull's quite a way but I would consider some of those as I want to start off with flatter 100kms .


----------



## Noodley (18 Dec 2008)

If you let me know what Notts and Lincs areas are, I'll have a look and let you know. Sorry, I am not too good at geography.


----------



## marinyork (19 Dec 2008)

Well Noodley, this www.maps-of-britain.co.uk/images/england/20.gif is the sort of area I was talking about. I know you did those ones in Derbyshire, really it's just to the east and slightly south of those where it's flatter. I may do some of the 100km (or 200km) grimpeur sort of things you and longers did but that's not going to be my first or second audax!


----------



## vernon (30 Dec 2008)

marinyork said:


> Well Noodley, this www.maps-of-britain.co.uk/images/england/20.gif is the sort of area I was talking about. I know you did those ones in Derbyshire, really it's just to the east and slightly south of those where it's flatter. I may do some of the 100km (or 200km) grimpeur sort of things you and longers did but that's not going to be my first or second audax!



I can see where you are coming from with your requests but Audax UK is not responsible for the rides that appear on its calender. Details are normally very sketchy and the route does not get revealed to you until you've paid for an entry.

The calender is a list of event organised by individuals, CTC district associations and cycling clubs. The more enlightened organisers post a link to a route on the ride description but this is not the norm. Some rides are imaginatively named and do not give any clues about the geography and topology of the ride 'The Poor Student' is a glaring example.

The think to avoid are rides with AAA ratings - i.e. lumpy bits even so some rides without AAA ratings are quite hilly. It's a lottery I know but that's part of the charm of Audaxing. One of the best organisers (besides Peak Audax) for publicising the routes in advance is York CTC. Just a tad too far for you.


----------



## marinyork (30 Dec 2008)

I'm sure I'll get used to it all. Since posting I've been invited on a possible feb ride similar to some of the grimpeurs on sites and early december rides I did .


----------



## vernon (31 Dec 2008)

marinyork said:


> I'm sure I'll get used to it all. Since posting I've been invited on a possible feb ride similar to some of the grimpeurs on sites and early december rides I did .



The most unpleasant surprise that I had was when i entered and completed the Ron Kitchin memorial 150km Audax during the CTC rally at York.

I had no idea that Ron relished a good climb....or five...

Rosedale Chimney indeed..... I had difficulty walking up its 1:3 as a keen hiker. Thankfully the route provided a 6km diversion around the lump.

I didn't help that I entered on the day and saw the route for the first time ten minutes before setting off.


----------

